# Format disque dur pour OS 9



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaites remplacer le disque dur de 6 gigas de mon G3 par un autre, r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; d'un PC, afin d'y installer Mac OS 9.

Actuellement ce disque de 40 Gigas ne contient qu'une partition format&#233;e en fat32.

Le G3 reconnaitra-t-il correctement ce disque dur et sera-t-il capable d'y installer le Mac OS 9 ?

Dans la n&#233;gative, pourriez-vous m'indiquer la proc&#233;dure &#224; suivre pour rendre ce disque dur utilisable par le G3.

Je sollicite votre indulgence pour cette question somme toute basique : c'est mon premier mac (seulement depuis trois jours), et j'ignore comment se d&#233;roule l'installation d'un Mac OS : le G3 m'a &#233;t&#233; livr&#233; avec un OS X d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; - mais qui rame.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2007)

Encore une brebis &#233;gar&#233;e ! OS9 c'est pas ici, m'sieur. Je d&#233;place.


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2007)

Est-ce qu'il y a un Cd avec ce G3 ?
C'est un beige ou un Imac ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Je ne pense pas que tu pourras installer OS 9 s'il est formaté en fat32. Il faut le reformater en HFS+ (MacOS standard dans les menus, si mes souvenirs sont bons).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que tu pourras installer OS 9 s'il est formaté en fat32. Il faut le reformater en HFS+ (MacOS standard dans les menus, si mes souvenirs sont bons).



Merci pour ta réponse.

Il s'agit d'un iMac G3 333mhz et 96 mégas de ram, équipé d'un disque dur de 6 gigas, sur lequel un des deux propriétaires précédents a installé OS X. Bien évidement, ça rame.

C'est la raison pour laquelle je veux remplacer le disque dur actuel par un plus conséquent, puis y placer le Mac OS 9 (j'ai une version originale 9.2.1), afin que le Mac puisse fonctionner correctement, et dans un second temps lui augmenter sa mémoire ram et le repasser en OS X (qui je dois dire fonctionne magnifiquement bien, hormis sa lenteur).

J'ai donc un disque dur de 40 gigas contenant actuellement une partition formatée en Fat32 et vierge de toute donnée.

Lorsque j'aurai installé le nouveau disque dur, et démarré le G3 avec le cd du Mac OS 9, je suppose que le processus d'installation va me proposer de formater ce disque dur.

Je voudrais juste savoir si je peux le laisser en Fat32 ou simplement le partitionner sans le formater.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Harpadero a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse.
> 
> Il s'agit d'un iMac G3 333mhz et 96 m&#233;gas de ram, &#233;quip&#233; d'un disque dur de 6 gigas, sur lequel un des deux propri&#233;taires pr&#233;c&#233;dents a install&#233; OS X. Bien &#233;videment, &#231;a rame.
> 
> ...


Partitionner sans formater, non. Mais, &#231;a n'a pas d'importance puisque ton disque dur est vide. Le laisser en fat32, comme je te l'ai dit, je ne pense pas. Mais si tu tiens vraiment &#224; ton fat 32, tu peux cr&#233;er une partition dans ce format l&#224; (et l'autre, tu la mets au format HFS+, sur laquelle tu installes OS 9). Je ne te garantis pas que ce sera exactement du fat32 (pour moi, OS 9, c'est loin) mais je sais qu'on peut formater un disque au format PC - je crois c'est MS-DOS dans les menus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Partitionner sans formater, non. Mais, ça n'a pas d'importance puisque ton disque dur est vide. Le laisser en fat32, comme je te l'ai dit, je ne pense pas. Mais si tu tiens vraiment à ton fat 32, tu peux créer une partition dans ce format là (et l'autre, tu la mets au format HFS+, sur laquelle tu installes OS 9). Je ne te garantis pas que ce sera exactement du fat32 (pour moi, OS 9, c'est loin) mais je sais qu'on peut formater un disque au format PC - je crois c'est MS-DOS dans les menus .



Ok, en fait tu viens de me donner la réponse : lors de l'installation, le disque va être formaté au format du mac, en hfs (sauf erreur de ma part), ce qui me convient parfaitement.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Komac (6 Janvier 2007)

le format HFS+ peut aussi s'appeler "Mac OS étendu"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Komac a dit:


> le format HFS+ peut aussi s'appeler "Mac OS étendu"...



Je crois que tu as raison. Merci pour la correction.


----------



## Komac (6 Janvier 2007)

J'avais aussi le doute sur le nom qu'il avait dans l'OS 9...

 

PS : mais de rien, très cher...


----------

